# A few good party games from last year's Halloween party



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

this sounds like how orgies start. not sayin' there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## ice456789 (Sep 10, 2013)

Lol no, just some good-natured fun for consenting adults who spend the rest of the year being good parents and need one night to act like crazy college kids again.  

I skipped all the boring games that everyone else is playing at their parties like twister, beer pong, card games, etc.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i can get on board with this sentiment. i've spent most of my adult life trying to feel like a crazy college kid again, especially on halloween, lol.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

We did the Tempt Your Fate game last year and the prizes were shooter bottles, mini picture frames, etc. About half of the group played but most were content just to hang out and talk to everyone else so I don't know if I'll do any games this year. I did a photo booth area for our party last year and ppl really seemed to enjoy that a lot more so I'll probably stick with that this year.


----------



## ice456789 (Sep 10, 2013)

A photo booth is a great idea! I can see people definitely having a blast with that. Can you tell me about yours? What was in your background? Did you just use a refrigerator box or something similar?


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

ice456789 said:


> A photo booth is a great idea! I can see people definitely having a blast with that. Can you tell me about yours? What was in your background? Did you just use a refrigerator box or something similar?


I kept it simple and just used a couple black/orange striped plastic tablecloths from Target taped to the wall, or you could use any kind of material for your backdrop. People could either take pics in their costumes with no props, use one of the props I had set aside there, such as a frame (the one I used was from IKEA), or use their own props they had with their costumes. I also had a fogger close by so that added to some of the pics as well. Here's one from last year:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...arty-2012-picture140448-my-friend-heather.jpg


----------



## ice456789 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hmmm.... the wheels are turning.... 

Maybe I'll put a green screen up and let them take pictures then photoshop interesting backgrounds and monsters and such and send those pics out the next day. Kind of a 'thanks for coming' thing.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

ice456789 said:


> Hmmm.... the wheels are turning....
> 
> Maybe I'll put a green screen up and let them take pictures then photoshop interesting backgrounds and monsters and such and send those pics out the next day. Kind of a 'thanks for coming' thing.


That sounds cool! Depending on the type of party, once ppl get a little tipsy, the photos just get funnier and everyone loves seeing them and texting them to others.


----------



## dkberg (Aug 31, 2012)

The most popular game at our party besides Tempt your fate was "Drink if...." we just had a series of questions broken down into groups and every time there was a lull in the party we would bring out the drink if game, if people aren't drinking alcohol they can still play along and drink their soda. We had a zombie prom last year so some of our sentences were drink if you went to your prom... Drink if you are wearing a corsage....drink if you already bought your Halloween candy, etc. It was fun and easy


----------



## Sugar n' Slice (Sep 28, 2013)

I like the clothespins game; sounds like a riot! Guess you'd just have to hope that the single folks were pretty...um..open to making new friends?!?! ;-) Not at all trying to be nit picky but I wonder how you could make this game a little more...Halloween-y?? Pun intended? haha


----------



## Sugar n' Slice (Sep 28, 2013)

Ditto on this being a fun idea! Did you promise to send everyone copies of the photos? I think pics from Halloween always turn out so great anyway but what a great way to have organized (and similar) photo of all of your guests (perhaps BEFORE the booze starts flowing lol). You could make it like a freaky prom booth or something - ideas are limitless. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ice456789 (Sep 10, 2013)

Sugar n' Slice said:


> I like the clothespins game; sounds like a riot! Guess you'd just have to hope that the single folks were pretty...um..open to making new friends?!?! ;-) Not at all trying to be nit picky but I wonder how you could make this game a little more...Halloween-y?? Pun intended? haha


Yeah... we didn't have any single girls adventurous enough to do this. That was a good thing for the couples though because it meant there were no off-limit spots to hide the clothespins! 

To make it more Halloweeny you could put pumpkin or ghost decorations on the clothespins. You could rename the game to "find the pumpkins" or something like that.


----------

